# Need hel finding a good CPU cooler with red led



## Fallap (Nov 11, 2007)

I want to find a good CPU cooler that has a red led color. So it will fit with my Zalman 1000 gt case 
http://lib.store.yahoo.net/lib/directron/gt1000b03.jpg

CPU: Intel COre 2 duo, E6580 3Ghz, not planning to overclock

Thanks in advance: Philip


----------



## unsmart (Nov 11, 2007)

heres some from newegg.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=574&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
these are for graphic cards.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=576&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
and heres just plane old fans.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...Subcategory=573&description=&Ntk=&srchInDesc=
I know newegg won't ship to you but you can use them as a reference and look for the products elsewhere.


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 11, 2007)

FSC77, you aren't going to overclock, and even if you do, it will still handle the heat that the E6580 Generates. Yeah the Fatal1ty Cooler would go great in a Zalman case, that it was designed to go with.


----------



## Fallap (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks a ton!  

To bad Zalman dont make their 9700's with red color

Edit: is the CNPS7700 any good?


----------

